# venison boudin



## timberjet (Nov 12, 2013)

well, I totally skewed jeff's boudin recipe by going with venison and pork fifty fifty and no liver. Only because I didn't have the dang liver. I used A stock recipe from chuck taggert to cook the meat in. Great site, just google chuck taggert and cajun or creole, as we can't post links. I didn't take pictures of the process as there are many video's on youtube and such. Here are the sausages drying out a bit.













smoked venison boudin.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Nov 12, 2013
__ 1






I used quite a few jalepenos and ground them in with fresh walla walla sweet onions and walla walla green sweets before I mixed in the rice and reserved stock. Sorry if I don't have time to go through the entire process. Jeff has a great recipe on here and I used it for a guideline. will get a Q view here in a few.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 12, 2013)

halfway smoked boudin.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Nov 12, 2013






Half way there. Kind of a pile. Need another uds. I have rwo racks but the lower one is quite a bit hotter and I only usually use it for water pan and such. I swap them around and brush with olive oil once an hour.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 12, 2013)

I have been making quite a bit of sausage lately and need to wrangle up some materials to build a proper smoke house. The uds is great for everything except large quanities of sausage. If anyone has a sausage hanging rig on their uds please, I could use some ideas.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice batch of boudin! What is the lowest temp you can maintain with your UDS? Just curious.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 15, 2013)

thanks, they tasted great. I can get down to 175 and hold on a cool day. Any lower and I have to use the big chief with the insulated shelter I built for it. It has a real hot element and I can get 145 out of it. so when I co cured or summer sausage it is kind of a pain but I get er done. I need a proper smoke house just for sausage.


----------

